# spermathecae pics



## phil (Feb 24, 2006)

spermathecae pics 
just to get rid of the "you have not posted in a few weeks message"  

Citharischius






Aphonopelma











Brachypelma
















Nhandu






Lasiodora






Grammostola


----------



## AR-Tarantula (Feb 24, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Great images.  Will help me sex a couple of my spiders.


----------



## Pandora (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow! Really Great pics!  I have saved all photo in computer to shall admire them.
As you can see, the reminders come to good 
Thanx Phil.


----------



## LHP (Feb 24, 2006)

Great as always.  I go to your pics at The Tarantula Store first when I'm looking for spermathecae photos...haven't dissapointed me yet!

Lindsey


----------



## phil (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for the comments  

not really fitting with the title, but here are some male bits bulbs & emboli  

here's a few



































































And i still have a load more to do


----------



## PA7R1CK (Mar 4, 2006)

Very cool pictures, thanks for posting them!


----------



## MRL (Mar 4, 2006)

those are some great close ups.. very cool indeed


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 4, 2006)

Thx Phil, great picture that will be helpfull


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Mar 21, 2006)

Awesome shots man, geez i am astouned !!1 :drool: :drool:


----------



## brachy (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi

There is  mine B. albovans s spermatheca
The pic is not  the best, sorry







Have somebody spermatheca of B. verdezi ?


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Mar 21, 2006)

Fantasic Pictures !
These are always great to have to use as refrence , thanks for sharing and good work ! :clap:


----------



## phil (Mar 21, 2006)

brachy said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> There is  mine B. albovans s spermatheca
> The pic is not  the best, sorry
> Have somebody spermatheca of B. verdezi ?


Thanks for the kind words to all.

@ Brachy. I don't keep to many Brcahy's nowadays, so don't have eccess to exuviae for new Brachy spermo pics. here's one of my old B.verdezi pics.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Mar 21, 2006)

Very nice photographic reference Phil! thanks for sharing.


----------



## brachy (Mar 22, 2006)

Ciao
Thanks for help. Its very  nice pics 
I think:  My B. verdezi is true verdezi.I looked her spermatheca.How The spermatheca of P. pallidum? I don t know which sp. I have. Another people say she is pallidum another says verdezi :S


----------



## phil (Mar 22, 2006)

brachy said:
			
		

> Ciao
> Thanks for help. Its very  nice pics
> I think:  My B. verdezi is true verdezi.I looked her spermatheca.How The spermatheca of P. pallidum? I don t know which sp. I have. Another people say she is pallidum another says verdezi :S


Aphonopelma pallidum, Brachypelma pallidum  and Brachypelma verdezi in captivity are all the same species I believe.


----------



## brachy (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi

Which live in captivity?? In wild live B. verdezi and A. pallidum too, but what is in us terrarium ?


----------



## krusty (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi, 

here are som pics from Acanthoscurria geniculata 














and Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens







Regards,

Ingo


----------



## Bearo (Mar 24, 2006)

AR-Tarantula said:
			
		

> Great images.  Will help me sex a couple of my spiders.


uumm... why would you have to know what they look like before looking for them.. they are all in the same place 

Great pics  what are you using when you take these pics?


----------

